# Could anyone realise a harpsichord realisation to this aria?



## PrimoUomo (Jul 7, 2013)

Here it is: http://musescore.com/user/38252/scores/125119
It's from Rinaldo by Händel
I cannot myself realise a harpsichord realisation, beacause i am not a good keyboard player.
Can someone help me?


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

I omitted the 'Da capo' .


----------



## PrimoUomo (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks. Could i get the score?


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

PrimoUomo said:


> Could i get the score?


The score? I have only used the score that you have posted at the link above.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I think he asks you to write down your realisation of continuo. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, it's not a continuo. I didn't understand that he wanted a continuo when he asked for a 'harpsichord realisation'. Obviously a misunderstanding.


----------



## PrimoUomo (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh yes, it's a harpischord continuo realisation i want. Sorry if i not was clear.


----------

